# LGD pen?



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

So once I get my LGD, have him trained and I am comfortable with him being with the goats, and not hurting them or being hurt himself, the next project is a feeding area/ area of his own, that he can only access. I’ve looked at jump gates, and I know I’m probably  definitely underestimating his size, but I just don’t think he could reach a jump gate 😂 any other type of entrances?


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't have an answer, just bumping this up so maybe more can hopefully see it.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> I don't have an answer, just bumping this up so maybe more can hopefully see it.


Thank you very much 😊


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You might need to just wait and see how his jumping ability is when he is older. You could also feed him and just give him a certain amount of time to eat so you can lock him up and let him out.


----------

